# Howl-O-Ween 2009 Paws4Ever Mebane NC October 31, 2009



## Roxy_Nie

Howl-O-Ween 2009 Paws4Ever Mebane NC October 31, 2009 
10:30 am-3:30 pm (tenative)
Commemorating Pit Bull Awareness Day

If you have any goods or services that would be appropriate for a raffle or prize item, you may donate them in lieu of a registration fee. Items should be of at least equal value to the fee. Also, if you register early, you will be listed as an attending rescue on our advertisements and websites for the event.

Save the Date: Howl-O-Ween on Halloween Day
Get in your early registration for Paws4Ever's (formerly APS of Orange County) 2nd Annual Howl-O-Ween and help support Paws4Ever's low-cost spay/neuter programs!! Our 2nd Howl-O-Ween will be taking place at the beautiful Felicite Latane Animal Sanctuary (aka Paws4Ever) in Mebane, NC. The address is 6311 Nicks Rd, Mebane, NC 27302. This is the same day as the Halloween CPE Agility Trial taking place on our very own agility fields here at Paws4Ever. Attendees will be able to watch the exciting trial throughout the day while enjoying the other festivities. And trial entrants will likewise be visiting with our vendors and watching demos as well.

Rain or Shine
We had rain last year, but this year that will not be a big issue, as we have two rooms in the Paws4Ever Learning Center to set up if weather should not be kind to us. Restrooms will also be much more conviently located right inside the Learning Center and outside the Paws4Ever Adoption Center.

Please email for registration form or regarding donations: Amanda Sheets [email protected]
__________________


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Paws4Ever's Howl-O-Ween Celebration, held every October, commemorates Pit Bull Awareness Day. This outdoor event invites rescues from all over the state to participate in a day full of food, contests, demonstrations, and other festivities. All proceeds from this event go directly to our pit bull spay/neuter program. Last year we raised over $800 and hope that with your help (and a new location that offers shelter from inclement weather!), this year will be even bigger and better.

Weight-pulling, costume contests, kissing booth, cake walks, microchipping, & more!

DJ Services generously donated by DJ Jim O: DJ Jim O - Affordable DJ Service for the Chapel Hill, Durham, Raleigh area

Decorations donated & provided by Lola32: Lola32

Raffles & Prizes:

* GC to Blue Ribbon Diner of Mebane - Blue Ribbon Diner, The Village Grill in Burlington and Mebane, NC, Alamance County's Favorite Restaurants,
* GC to Collar Me Happy - Home : Collar Me Happy 
* GC to Karma Charms - Karma Charms, Big Dog Collars, Beds, ID Tags & More
* GC to The Punky Pup - Punk Rock Dog Clothes, Punk Dog Collars, Punk Dog Accessories, Punk Rock Cat Collars
* GC to Drs. Foster & Smith - Pet Supplies | Dog & Cat Supplies, Pet Meds | DrsFosterSmith.com Pet Products
* GC from Companion Chi - Companion Chi LLC - Animal Massage & Energetic Healing
* GCs to The Rusty Dog - The Rusty Dog
* GCs for Fetch! Pet Care - Fetch! Pet Care - Welcome to Fetch! Pet Care
* GC for SRV Studios - StudioSRV.com - Home
* GC for Christine Winship watercolor pet portrait - pet portraits by artist CWinship
* Products from Nupro - Dog Vitamin Supplements Dog Vitamins dog nutrition Treatments
* Merchandise from Bully Breed Resource - Bully Breed Resource - Home
* Merchandise from Phydeaux - Phydeaux
* Merchandise from Barkology - Barkology
* Merchandise from Trendy Hounds - Trendy Hounds martingale collars and leashes
* Merchandise from Big Paw Designs - Collar Charms, Dog Jewelry, Pet Jewelry, Unique pet gifts.
* Merchandise from The Other Kid - The Other Kid
* Merchandise from Thankful Paws - Thankful Paws - Specializing in Donation Dog and Adopt-Me Coats, Deaf Dog and Blind Dog Apparel
* Treats from Dogswell - Home
* Treats from Blue Dog Bakery - Blue Dog Bakery
* Gift Basket sponsored by Pit Bull Chat - Pit Bull Chat: A Pet Pit Bull Community
* Painting by Melinda Dalke - Art by Melinda Dalke (Melinda Dalke) | MySpace.com
* CDs by artist Maria Daines - Maria Daines - Welcome to Maria & Paul's website - HOME
* Family of Four Fun Pass to North Carolina Zoo - NC Zoo - North Carolina Zoo : Zoo Homepage
* Art prints from Retro Pets - Pug Art-Animal Lover Gifts-Dog Art

Rescues Attending:
Fugees Pit Bull Rescue - Fugee?s Rescue » About Us
The Gage Foundation - Justice For Gage Fighting Animal Cruelty
Ruff Love Rescue - Ruff Love
Bayou Rescue - Bayou Rescue | Ready. Respond. Reunite.
NC Schnauzer Rescue - NCSR Adopt a Rescue
NC Rottie Rescue - NC Rottweiler Rescue

Vendors:
Fetch! Pet Care - Fetch! Pet Care - Welcome to Fetch! Pet Care
Sunny's Soaps - Sunny's Soaps - Home
Pampered Chef - Welcome To My Personal Web Site
The Pet Necklace - The Pet Necklace
Duck Bridge - Duck Bridge Farm
Happy Hounds Pet Services - Happy Hound Pet Services - Home
Paige Burris Pit Bull Jewelry

There will be an agility trial that day held at Paws4Ever, and everyone's welcome to watch. Sponsored by Wiggle-Butts CPE Club: Wiggle-Butts


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Zoe and I will be there!!!!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie

It's coming up.....

Anyone other than Me & Zoe gonna be there??


----------



## mygirlmaile

Make in happen in Michigan and Im so there!!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Bump!.............


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

you better get a TON of pictures!


----------



## Roxy_Nie

I'll have to put Tom in charge of that. I think I'll be like a kid in a candy store....LMAO




Where are the NC people....You guys better be there...LOL


----------



## aperalta

*howl-o-ween in mebane*

I will definitly be there!! I love these guys


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Really? Are you bringing any doggies?


----------



## aperalta

*howl-o-ween*

I am going to be volunteering with amanda of carolina care/paws4ever so i may not be able to but if my husband goes with me i am going to get him to bring my biggest baby (she's my sweetheart)


----------



## amanda214_carebullies

Hi Amanda! I decided to join since you guys were promoting us (Paws4Ever & Care Bullies) so well :clap:


----------



## Roxy_Nie

I'm trying to....LMAO


----------



## dixieland

Where is Mebane?I'll try to see if I can make it.But I've got my husbands company picnic on that day,then have to get back in time to take the kids and dogs trick or treating.


----------

